
Meet Green Bean, a module for hacking into appliances - sebst
http://www.gizmag.com/ge-green-bean/33877/?utm_content=buffer2044b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
frituredeluxe
see [https://firstbuild.com/greenbean/](https://firstbuild.com/greenbean/)

for the original source.

